# Photo Montages



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Due to a thread Charles Helm stared on the hunting board, I started paling around with photo montages. He suggested I post this of here for a knowledgable critique. Keep in mind, I am self taught rookie at this Photoshop stuff. I just like playing with it. So, any suggestions need to be put in lehman's terms.

Let me know what you think.

This is a montage of my daughter while in Florida last summer.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

I think it looks AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Totally Aewsome! Good Job Brad! your my new photo guru for shure! 
Like you weren't already! LOL Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow that is stunning! What a great montage! I'm so glad you play with photoshop! 

The only thing I'm unsure about is the darkness of the clouds running under your daughter's nose in the top right area. I find it a little distracting. Perhaps if it were lightened, it would be better?

Thanks so much for sharing this. I love it.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

How do you do that?? Great montage...yet another thing I ahve to learn.... Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks great to me. Now splain how you done it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I've looked several times at those clouds under the nose and to me. It adds life to the photo being able to see the real background through her! My .001 cents


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You already know what I think.

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TXPalerider again.
​


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> You already know what I think.
> 
> vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TXPalerider again.
> ​


I covered it!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I covered it!


Thanks!

You are a gentleman and a scholar. At least as far as I know!:slimer:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Another montage*

Here's one that uses most of the same items. Just a little different technique.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That's a nice approach as well.

I may bite the bullet and get one of mine printed and framed...at lease $60 just to print it, not to mention the framing (hopefully at the discount place). Guess I will have to really like it to commit!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I really like it. What a beautiful subject! I like both of them, but the first one seems to flow better for me. Nice work. OK, now you have to give us a tutorial on how you did it oh Pale One.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> I really like it. What a beautiful subject! I like both of them, but the first one seems to flow better for me. Nice work. OK, now you have to give us a tutorial on how you did it oh Pale One.


Oh Geez!! For me to type up a tutorial would take me longer than the photo editing did. And, realistically, I sem to do it differently every time. You might try searching the web for photoshop tutorials. I've found some really cool stuff out there.

EXample: Here's a couple of displacements I did some time ago.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow! I love the first version. The placing of each photo of your daughter is great. I love how the glow of the sunset (top left)is right under her eyes. It doesn't take away from the beauty of her at all! lovely.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Oh Geez!! For me to type up a tutorial would take me longer than the photo editing did. And, realistically, I sem to do it differently every time. You might try searching the web for photoshop tutorials. I've found some really cool stuff out there.
> 
> EXample: Here's a couple of displacements I did some time ago.


Now I had to go and find the tutorial for that -- look what you did!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Now I had to go and find the tutorial for that -- look what you did!


It's addictive!! Be sure and post up some of your work.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I spent what little time I had tonight adding a copyright to my montage and exporting and burning a .tiff file. I may actually spring to print one and see how bad it is!

You have given me some ideas but if I start tonight I'll never get any sleep.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Just a side note.....*

I had the 2nd version (post # 11) developed in an 8x10 today and it turned out awesome! I chose #2 because I wanted to see how the internal picture borders would look.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I had the 2nd version (post # 11) developed in an 8x10 today and it turned out awesome! I chose #2 because I wanted to see how the internal picture borders would look.


I'm glad to hear it worked out.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Those are great. I really like the second pic. I can't wait to take pics like that of lil girl.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Exceptional!*

What a great keepsake! I'm sure the cooperative model helped out alot. I do agree with Koru on the cloud positioning. May not have been an issue until she pointed it out but now I'm having a hard time not seeing it...if that makes any sense at all.

Since this is a manipulation maybe you could dodge the clouds a little and then of course start all over again :wink:

Put me on the list for wanting to learn this technique.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm with Rusty...any link to the tutorial? Thanks...


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow! The first picture is breathtaking! The second is still really nice, but that 1st one .....whew!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Captain Mike said:


> I'm with Rusty...any link to the tutorial? Thanks...


Here's a link I found that shows one straightforward technique for doing a montage/collage.

Joining images for montage and collage

Good luck.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

very, very nice, palerider... for a *******. :wink:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> very, very nice, palerider... for a *******. :wink:


Yeah Buddy!! Thanks Bubba.


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

*Excellent work*

The first montage is my favorite......The picture makes me feel like I was there as a witness to the photo.


----------

